# traveling to an event costs



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I just bid on a gig in a small town 1 hour away. 50-75 guest cocktail party....5-6 hours. Do you guys charge for travel (staffing will be small so we'll go together)? Do you charge regular hourly rate + mileage or just eat the gas? This party is under $2000


----------



## papa perry (Dec 14, 2005)

I have just started doing events. 80% of them are 250 miles away in the middle of the desert. I drive my RV out for the weekend. I included my fuel costs in my cost formula. I did not include my drive time, because I would be going to the desert to recreate anyway.

If it wasn't a regular trip for me, I would charge for both. It is hard taking your equipment so far.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Gas is gas...especially nowadays...

I'd charge door to door. Certainly something reasonable over what your actual cost is to drive there. You also have to take into account your wear and tear on your vehicle. 

Any time you get behind the wheel and drive it causes depreciation.

I'd make it a blanket routine to add this to your overall costs regardless of the size of the event.

April


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

It's built into my normal costs for in-city events, and there are delivery charges for drop offs. But this is a cocktail party outside of STL. I have staff that should be paid for the additional travel time over and above working the party. Just wanted to know if you had a policy for out of town gigs. I don't have many outside of the STL county.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

You should bill for the employees labor cost during travel. The department of labor in most states rule that employees are entitled to be paid for travel time, to and from.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

When I consult my hourly fee is fairly high, travel time is billed at 50%.
My staff is not paid for travel to local events, unless they come to the kitchen first and help load......if they meet us at the site the clock starts when they show....minimum 4 hours.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Since we do in house and off site catering, I add delivery to my on site charge so I don't need several prices for on and off site. Then for out of town caterings we charge milage. I make sure to cover my b*tt if I make extra trips or need extra vehicles(i.e. charge more). The more the milage the more the delivery charge. We pay hourly wages for travel time and if an employee uses their own vehicle to help move equipment or food or shuttles other employees, we pay their milage.
I'd love to talk numbers, but theres' that issue of price fixing...

But don't feel bad about charging for your effort. My spouse who is a consultant in another field charges time+milage+per deim to go out of town.


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

All I can really add is workers comp. In CA. they are covered while traveling to an event if they stopped for even a spoon to carry w/ them. If they get in a car accident it's on your w/c. It could also fall under your liability insurance as it becomes a company vehicle. At least thats how it works in CA.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Good to know. I'm pretty sure it's that way here too.


----------

